# Good Save!



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW! That was awesome!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

wow that was great! wonderful team, looks like it was super wet, so the stumble is certainly understandable.... very nice


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Friendly Bump.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to say I love how you sit in your tack within 5 strides to your fences, and how tall you get with your upper body and support with your lower leg. That is what saved ya! 

Good job! Nice save, great ride!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Nice job!


Thanks! 



MIEventer said:


> I have to say I love how you sit in your tack within 5 strides to your fences, and how tall you get with your upper body and support with your lower leg. That is what saved ya!
> 
> Good job! Nice save, great ride!


Thank you so much! I know one factor that helped me stay up was the fact that there was about a foot of mud on the ground! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

wonderful! hats off to you !


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

